# What is A Bonding bag? Or Cuddle bag?



## TheRatPack8 (Dec 10, 2012)

I've seen the terms but have no idea how they are used, what exactly they do(besides the obvious name that is) and when it is right to do it?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

They are used to socialize rats, most rats like being in a safe dark area and it allows them to bond better with people since they are always with people. It's kind of like a mix of Force and gradual socialization.

You don't need a special pouch to do it though, just a hoodie with an open hood and they'll cuddle up in it.

Best to start it when you first get rats, other then that it can be used for all rats whenever, some rats Love being in them, even when they are adults and very friendly.


----------



## TheRatPack8 (Dec 10, 2012)

Oh ok thank you very much. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## alexn (Sep 30, 2012)

Mine have got a 'Snuggle Sack' - they love it, as it's warm and dark. I often have it either on my lap, or on the sofa next to me - they love running in and out of it


----------

